# Anyone want a free ball python?



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

Free ball pythons
lol DECC entrapment at its finest!


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

and a free raping from decc


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 7, 2009)

This one appears to be a bit more below the belt, as you will be geting a lot of people whom cant really afford snakes and herps applying


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> This one appears to be a bit more below the belt, as you will be geting a lot of people whom cant really afford snakes and herps applying



Check the email address :lol:


----------



## Stranger (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats Highly Illegal isnt it? Entrapment.. ?


----------



## chilli (Sep 7, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Check the email address :lol:




i don't get it. please explain


----------



## AaronR (Sep 7, 2009)

how brazen can you get do people not think they will get caught with BP in australia when you broadcast it like this.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

Stranger said:


> Thats Highly Illegal isnt it? Entrapment.. ?



Pretty sure there isnt such a law in Australia. In America they would be in alot of trouble.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

chilli said:


> i don't get it. please explain



[email protected] is the email address they are using to respond to the add.
The email address looks very dodgy to me, most likely a government organisation.


----------



## chilli (Sep 7, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> [email protected] is the email address they are using to respond to the add.
> The email address looks very dodgy to me, most likely a government organisation.



wouldn't it be .gov.au if it was government?


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2009)

there is such a thing as entrapment in australia..so yes this would fit into that category


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 7, 2009)

who guessed it was petlink first shot? lol


----------



## beersdave (Sep 7, 2009)

***


----------



## chondrogreen (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if it was DECC they couldn't do anything.
So you go to pick up a BP and find yourself confronted by DECC officials. 
Your reason for being there is "Just want to see them with my own eyes & suss the situation out before reporting them. Have to make sure I have a legit reason to dob someone in huh".


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 7, 2009)

We are all to blame, its our tax dollars going to government agencies whom have nothing better to do than throw a line in the water (internet) and see who bites. Instead of geting up and going out to billabongs and creeks and catching people who over fish or geting out in the community to raise awarness about keeping exotics and the enviroment repercussions. Or maybe they could do more random inspections of licenced keepers.
Im probably asking to much of these prestidge government departments


----------



## webcol (Sep 7, 2009)

If it was the decc and they did confront you at purchase, they would have a hard time explaining how they knew about it. That is why when phones are tapped and houses are bugged the government need a court order


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 7, 2009)

warrents and taps are not hard to get.....


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2009)

come on guys - a little bit of research first
southburnett.biz - Database Search about 2/3rds down


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 7, 2009)

Remote Communications


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

wouldtn chance it


----------



## spongebob (Sep 7, 2009)

Not another conspiracy theory down the drain.....


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Not another conspiracy theory down the drain.....



We like conspiracy theorys


----------



## krusty (Sep 7, 2009)

i will let yous know how it all turns out after i pick it up on saturday......lol.


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

could have been busted and now he is trying to trap people to get off on lesser charges?


----------



## rash (Sep 7, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Free ball pythons
> lol DECC entrapment at its finest!



whats the fuss about? i didnt think any pythons wore undies.........:?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 7, 2009)

These are the blokes awaiting your special call


----------



## herptrader (Sep 7, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Check the email address :lol:


Whois response for *remotecommunications.com.au*:
Domain Nameremotecommunications.com.au
Registrar IDTPP Internet
Registrar NameTPP Internet 
Status ok 
Registrant LEAH CAROLYN ALI
Registrant IDABN 44428709220 
Eligibility TypeSole Trader 
Registrant Contact IDTPP496518-R
Registrant Contact Name Leah Good
Registrant Contact [email protected]
Tech Contact IDTPP496520-C
Tech Contact NameLeah
Good Tech Contact [email protected]


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

and all of that means ??? LOL


----------



## herptrader (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> and all of that means ??? LOL




They have done zip to cover their tracks.
Presumably they have no understanding of the law.


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmm or ill revert back to the they are trying to trip people up


conspiracy people


----------



## kidsheart (Sep 7, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> We are all to blame, its our tax dollars going to government agencies whom have nothing better to do than throw a line in the water (internet) and see who bites. Instead of geting up and going out to billabongs and creeks and catching people who over fish or geting out in the community to raise awarness about keeping exotics and the enviroment repercussions. Or maybe they could do more random inspections of licenced keepers.
> Im probably asking to much of these prestidge government departments


 
hmmm and here i was thinking all they do is resurface the same road over and over and over again.


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 7, 2009)

Take a look at fuscus link,,,,,,,



> Remote Communications Aus
> Shop 11, 27 Pound Street, Kingaroy, 4610
> PO Box 1206, Kingaroy, 4610
> Phone:
> ...


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

i would just go there and say so can you do my home phone and satellite lines ow and btw can i have a ball python


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> i would just go there and say so can you do my home phone and satellite lines ow and btw can i have a ball python



you forgot the magic word.


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

Decc?


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

plaese decc ????


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 7, 2009)

The same contact email: [email protected] (but all of the adds say "to reply to this add, email *some other random email address* ... maybe its one silly person selling illegal bits and pieces for other people.)
has bengal kitty cubs
and marmoset monkeys up for sale, on a different site. lol.
seems to me like either someone in authority after a bite, or some who is very stupid and well connected.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> Decc?




department of environment and climate change,


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

i knew what it was , DECC was the magic word


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> i knew what it was , DECC was the magic word


oh haha. i re-read, now i understand!!
thats what no sleep for 2 days does to me


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

who would go for tiger cubs!!!! they arn't really the type of illigit animals you can hide 
in your garage or in your bedroom and hope nobody 
finds out


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

might be sooty from NSW he has bloody everything for sale and gets busted all the time and doesnt care


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

how can he keep doing it if he keeps getting busted???


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> might be sooty from NSW he has bloody everything for sale and gets busted all the time and doesnt care




they wouldn't look into where hes getting them all from??


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

got busted with RTB's got a slap got busted with Fresh water tea cup rays got a slap
then got busted with a tortoise and then got a 4000 fine

the word on the streets LOL is he has access to tiger cubs and other exotics


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> The same contact email: [email protected] (but all of the adds say "to reply to this add, email *some other random email address* ... maybe its one silly person selling illegal bits and pieces for other people.)
> has bengal kitty cubs
> and marmoset monkeys up for sale, on a different site. lol.
> seems to me like either someone in authority after a bite, or some who is very stupid and well connected.


They have an astounding menagerie for sale! I'm now of the opinion that remote communications has little or nothing to do with this person as they also use other addresses in different ads
[email protected] - Google Search


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

surely you would see jail time for these sorts wildlife?
this guy has more money than sense


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

not always , when i got dobbed in for my corn i got a slap on the wrist but the law has many loopholes


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

way too many lopholes but untill it gets tightened up people will always
try to make cash selling exotic animals


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 7, 2009)

just some words to the wise, be careful when discusing your views on exotics and illegal trade as your likely to get a warning/infringment from the mods (beleive me)


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah but thats a differant arguement , they say in recent reports cant remember which one i read it in that illegal herps out number the legal ones 2 to one


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 7, 2009)

adoos.com.au check it out


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> just some words to the wise, be careful when discusing your views on exotics and illegal trade as your likely to get a warning/infringment from the mods (beleive me)


 

have you seen my infringment list i can imagine the silly ones people get but the rules arre there for a reason i suppose

it totally depends on what context you put your comments in


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2009)

whats the advert for jill?


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 7, 2009)

that website is crazy.
http://adoos.com.au/l/pet


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> just some words to the wise, be careful when discusing your views on exotics and illegal trade as your likely to get a warning/infringment from the mods (beleive me)




thanks


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

fourby4jill said:


> adoos.com.au check it out


 More like ridiculous! Capuchin monkeys.... lol come on!
Do you think some of these people are for real!


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 8, 2009)

they will sell anything and some of the stuff is in tassie, capuchin monkeys
for sale you name it you buy it


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 8, 2009)

you gotta wonder if it just a grab for cash
or it's legit


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

how good would a marmoset monkey be but , i would call him chim chim he would be my little evil companion MO HA HA 

carried away if you search snakes this blokes adds come up and they all look like american photos


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 8, 2009)

either way it's pretty ballsy


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

bloody nigerians


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i dont doubt they are out their but i ment so blaintantly. The "i didnt no they were illegal" cant work, other wise the seller (at some point or another) would of seen them for sale in a pet shop or a friend would of had one. If not then shurly when they obtained them they would of been told....
Having said that i do give some poeple to much credit at times.....


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

True i didnt even consider it, or it hasnt even come up yet that it could be a cash scam lol "duh"


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, i sent one an email. i'll let you know if my house gets raided.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

lol thats the way barbed!


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

i would be careful doing that barbed go and check your bookwork adn make sure its all up to date befor eyou press send


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> lol thats the way barbed!


----------



## fourby4jill (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers i'll watch for the heli's loaded with swat guy's flying over my house


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

kupper said:


> i would be careful doing that barbed go and check your bookwork adn make sure its all up to date befor eyou press send



yep, im all up to date 
im a crazy person for paperwork. if its not perfect ill go mental.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

kupper said:


> go and check your bookwork adn make sure its all up to date befor eyou press send


 Agreed


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

do you know they absolutely raped me wiht charges in regards to my paperwork , copped it hard becasue i forgot to fill in exact dates


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone want a gippsland water dragon its out of control and also looks like a green iguana LOL


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, welllll my rooms pretty messy and the missus cant do much as she 7months pregnant atm. How does some house work sound barbed


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

they were probably looking for extra charges kupper?


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

i dunno if you can afford me 

Dont forget to post baby photos Brown_hair - we love seeing new additions to the collection


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

how old ar eyou brown hair?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

21 as of last thursday! yourself kupper?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> Dont forget to post baby photos Brown_hair - we love seeing new additions to the collection


 
oh for shure! Not long left now, its gone so quick but is taken ages! lol :cry:


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

hehe im sure he/she will be here in no time!
though when the crying and pooping starts you might wish they were still in mummys tummy  lol.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

lol nah thats when he can go to mummy!

I dont even like ball pythons, to stout for me with imo ugly patterns


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

Dad at 21 nice work !


----------



## krissy78 (Sep 8, 2009)

while on the topic of illegal snakes, aren't corn snakes also illegal in australia. as i have it on good authority that there is a school here in adelaide that keeps one as a class pet. when i questioned the friend who told me they double checked and apparantly it is definately a corn snake as there is a write up about it above the tank. not sure if the info given to the teacher keeping it was incorrect or if they are in fact keeping the snake illegally.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup Krissy, corns are illegal. 
better let the teacher know, she/he might get in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 8, 2009)

lol thats funny assss! You would hope she didnt no any better! lol hahaha


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

reply about the monkeys :


hello and thanks for the mail.
the is no big deal in keeping mammals as for the license if you
are really interested i can have your license arranged as i have done
for the other who has purchase monkeys from me.just a little about the
pets.
There are both male and female of age (12 weeks old)
The Male is called(Kenny)he is home trained and he loves to play
with kids and other house hold pets.he loves to be entertain by people
and other entertaining things like television and he is a huge
eater.he is very very nice to be with and he is very quite too.

Female is called (Kimberly)she is a nice with little eyes
and loves to be carried and so loves to climb on things too.she is not
house broken like other pets and she is also a huge eater more that
her brother even.so love to stroll and eat (banans).

So now i know you have known a little about these pets you are to take
so let me know you decision on the one you are to take.
These pets have all the necessary papers they need to travel were so ever.these pets
have all papers grantee based on two years and have a license on food
take in any store around.So since as you show much interest in these
my babies i will like to know when you need them and i also have a
little abut you before giving you the final go ahead to adopt them.let
me have these information of yours :
Are you married?
how responsible are you to take care of them?
how often do you stay at home?
how can you promise me that you show them love and care?
how soon do you need them?
were are you located?
i am asking for $500 including delivery at your place.
So i will be waiting for your answer and reply concerning the pets.
regards


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 8, 2009)

Good old Nigeria lol


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 8, 2009)

lol i wonder what sort of licensing hes planning on arranging for me.


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 8, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> These are the blokes awaiting your special call


 


Bahaha Moose, you got it all wrong!
Thats only for "General Inspections". When they know they have you by the short and curlys its double that, road blocks and a news crew to show off all their hard work. And if its at night a helicopter spotlighting your house, yet not one of them would have a clue what they seized or even if it actually is illegal.


----------

